# B&R Automation Studio ModBus TCP Library



## doelckenbeck (18 November 2009)

Hallo, da Automation Studio nicht über eine Modbus TCP Library verfügt, möchte ich libmodbus 2.0.0 einfügen:

http://copyleft.free.fr/wordpress/index.php/libmodbus/

Habe nun die modbus.c und modbus.h hinzugefügt und die weiteren Headerdatei von irgendwo organisiert und auch eingebunden. 
Allerdings bekomme ich massig Fehlermeldung. Meine Fragen sind nun:
Ist es richtig, dass ich die *.c und *.h Dateien einfach zum Projekt hinzugefügt habe?
Muss ich Standardbibliotheken von B&R verwenden, wie z.B. EthSock anstelle von Socket.h aus libmodbus 2.0.0?
Die Variablen aus den DAteien müssen sicherlich deklariert werden, aber wie mach ich das?
Kann ich libmodbus 2.0.0 oder eine andere Bibliothek überhaupt benutzen?


----------



## Interceptor (20 November 2009)

doelckenbeck schrieb:


> Hallo, da Automation Studio nicht über eine Modbus TCP Library verfügt, möchte ich libmodbus 2.0.0 einfügen:
> 
> http://copyleft.free.fr/wordpress/index.php/libmodbus/
> 
> ...



Mal ne Frage :

Du sagst Automation Studio hat keine Modbus TCP library

Welches Studio benutzt Du ?

In der V3.0.80 habe ich eine : AsMbTcp

Als Beschreibung steht dabei :

The As MbTcp library is used to insert commands to the modbus TCP driver

Ist es nicht das was Du suchst ?

PS : In der 2.6 ist die nicht drin ...

nochmal PS: min Voraussetzung ist AR3.00 -> Somit nur ab V3.0.80


----------



## doelckenbeck (20 November 2009)

Interceptor schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage :
> 
> Du sagst Automation Studio hat keine Modbus TCP library
> 
> ...


 
Wir benutzen AS 2.5.2.7 und das soll leider erstmal nicht geändert werden. Gibts vielleicht eine Möglichkeit diese Library einzubinden?


----------



## Interceptor (23 November 2009)

doelckenbeck schrieb:


> Wir benutzen AS 2.5.2.7 und das soll leider erstmal nicht geändert werden. Gibts vielleicht eine Möglichkeit diese Library einzubinden?



Wird nicht gehen, da die Abhängigkeiten zu anderen Libraries nicht aufgelöst werden kann.

Außerdem weiß ich nicht ob Du in V2.5xx die AR3.00 benutzen kannst.

Allerdings finde ich ist die Version 2.5.xx lange überholt.

Denkt mal über ein Update nach.


----------

